# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  SafeZone Free

## barsukRed

SafeZone Free решил попользовать.Поставил.Довольно простым он показался  в эксплуатации,понятным.Проблемы начались после деинсталляции-я сразу и не понял откуда берется текстовый файл в корневой,где прописываются все проги: время начала работы и конца и всякое другое...Фаера нет а логи прут,В system32 -ppf.dll осталась и пишет исправно.Так вот я думаю-кто даст гарантию что этот фаервол эти логи не посылает кому-нибудь?Какая-то dll а работает отдельно.

Мне кажется такие программы опасны и непредсказуемы...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## taloran

Да  уж, потом  лазай  вычищай  остатки  ключей, дров и  пр. :Angry:  
Лучше  дождись Comodo  финальной  версии :Smiley: .А  что  касается  альтернативных  дополнений, взгляни  сюда :Wink:  http://www.compress.ru/Archive/CP/2006/6/86/

----------


## deus_ex

У Комодо ланчпад тоже мутная вещь  :Smiley:

----------

